# Best meds for heartburn



## scout2001 (Nov 26, 2001)

Been trying to resolve my esophageal reflux / heartburn.Diagnosed several years ago. Doctor said I should take meds every day.Started on Prilosec. Then I switched to over the counter PepcidAC. Thenswitched to PepcidComplete. Pepcid worked for 2.5 years but isn't working aswell now.I am considering both prescription and over-the-counter solutions.Any web sites that compare the choices? Any web sites about people'spersonal experiences?Any help would be aapreciated.


----------



## wanderingstar (Dec 1, 1999)

Hi. I use Zantac as a preventative when I know I'll have a problem, for example when I want to eat lots of tomatoes, or ice cream etc. (it reduces the production of acid - it's OTC but can be got on prescription). Previously I was using Gaviscon (floats on top of the acid) which wasn't much help. I also drink Celestial Seasoning's Sleepytime Tea as a preventative and also helps with the acid indigestion. I also have found the supplement Ibsacol helpful for heartburn, which was a pleasant suprise. I take it for IBS. It has reduced the severity and frequency of the heartburn (which was daily) and enabled me to eat moderate amounts of tomatoes, red meat and the onion family. You can find out about it at www.ibsacol.comHope this helps?


----------



## Davis 2002 (Jan 6, 2002)

pepcid 20 mg


----------



## em.london (Dec 11, 2001)

I take Omeprazole to stop my stomach producing acid and stay well away from trigger foods e.g choc, cofee, wine, tomatoes, etc.


----------

